# Does it work? A Tetra SafeStart Journal



## Flint

I set up a 10 gallon tank last week and added three black mollies (1 male, two female) so it would cycle and I could convert it to brackish without having to switch fish. THESE WILL NOT BE HOUSED IN THIS TANK PERMANENTLY) Fish-in is my preferred method and I will leave it at that. 

This tank has been running for 7 days today with no water changes or top-offs.

Tank Specs;
10 Gallon Tetra Starter Kit (Incandescent Lights)
1 Male 2 Female Black Mollies
Seachem Prime Water Conditioner
10lbs of Black Petco Sand
5lbs of Petco Gravel (Natural)
Small Arch Decoration with Silk Plants Attached
Tetra 5-15 Gallon Power Filter
Tetra SafeStart 100ml
75-79F

Tap Water Specs;
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0
pH - 8.2
gH - Will add tomorrow
kH - Will add tomorrow

Tank Water Specs Before TSS;
Ammonia - 1PPM
Nitrite - 0PPM
Nitrate - 0PPM
pH - 8.2-8.4
KH - 15 dKH
GH - 14 dGH

I added the entire 100ml bottle (as recommended by Tetra) filled the bottle with tank water and dumped it back in a few times to make sure all of the bacteria went into the tank. I am not dumping this into the filter, just on the side that the filter is on because it is more difficult for me to access the other side of the tank.

I will post the tank water specs again this afternoon so the TSS has a chance to circulate. 

No water changes will be preformed during the cycling process with TSS. This is an informative thread with the sole purpose of documenting the process of TSS and finding out if it actually works. My bottle was purchased at Walmart for $6.


----------



## Flint

I put a ceramic log in the tank along with an old emperor 400 (dried out) filter cartridge and an old, dirty (dried out) filter cartridge from the filter in the tank as well as an extra sponge I have for the filter in the tank so I can use them to seed my 75 gallon should this work. 

The water parameters now read;

Ammonia - .5-1PPM
Nitrite - 0PPM
Nitrate - 0PPM
pH - 8.2-8.4
KH - 14
GH - 14

There was a slight change in the ammonia levels and in the KH but all else is the same. This is 4 hours after adding Tetra SafeStart. I will take readings again tomorrow and share. The slight cloudiness in the tank from adding the product has gone away now.


----------



## Flint

One of my females is bottom sitting and hiding today but I am sure they are both pregnant so she may be ready to drop. I won't be testing until this afternoon so it will have been at least 24 hours since adding the SafeStart.


----------



## ao

At 8.4PH Ammonia is quite toxic. Are you sure you don't want to do a water change?

or maybe some extra prime? :O

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hallyx

With total ammonia of 1.0ppm, at 78* and 8.4pH, free ammonia is 0.125ppm....tolerable for a few days, but still harmful.

CNYKOI - Ammonia calculator


----------



## Flint

aokashi said:


> At 8.4PH Ammonia is quite toxic. Are you sure you don't want to do a water change?
> 
> or maybe some extra prime? :O
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I cannot add Prime, it cannot be used in conjunction with Tetra SafeStart. The ammonia showed a slight decrease after adding the TSS so hopefully when I test today it has gone down.


----------



## Hallyx

Regardless of what Tetra says, you _can_ use Prime with TSS, in fact it's recommended in order to keep ammonia under control (<0.50ppm) in an inhabited tank. Prime initially binds the ammonia in a molecule that Seachem calls the "prime-ammonia complex." This molecule begins to decay immediately, thereby releasing its bound ammonia over the next 24 to 48 hours. This feeds the bacteria. Water changes are still necessary, regardless of Tetra's instructions.

Most TSS users I've talked to see results within days IF the TSS is fresh and has never been over-chilled or overheated.

I'm really interested in your results.


----------



## Flint

I ended up in the hospital today and am staying overnight. I had my fiancé take a cup of water out of the tank, I'll test it when I get home if you think it'll show the appropriate readings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ao

gosh, are you OK?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hallyx

Water parameters can change overnight just sitting. You're better off just continuing when you get back.

I hope it's not serious and that you get home quickly and fully recovered.


----------



## Flint

I'm alright. My temp port came out and I lost a bit of blood. They just wanted to monitor my daughter overnight to make sure it didn't affect her. Good thing, too. She's too small to be born yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint

Ammonia - looking closer to .50 but still inbetween that and 1. 
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend

Flint said:


> I'm alright. My temp port came out and I lost a bit of blood. They just wanted to monitor my daughter overnight to make sure it didn't affect her. Good thing, too. She's too small to be born yet!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok well ot and none of my business but as a l and d nurse I'm curious. Port? How far along? Are you doin okay now and drinking plenty of water?

Okay nursing part is over. I've been out with a broken leg for 4 weeks and I'm dying to get my hands on a pregnant lady and have a baby hahahaha.

How is the tank today?


----------



## Flint

I'm 6.5 months along. I've been home for a while now and drinking lots of water. Tank is showing slightly lower ammonia but no nitrites or nitrates yet. The fish are more active than ever today and a lot less shy of me observing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend

Flint said:


> I'm 6.5 months along. I've been home for a while now and drinking lots of water. Tank is showing slightly lower ammonia but no nitrites or nitrates yet. The fish are more active than ever today and a lot less shy of me observing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm very interested to see how this turns out. Take care of yourself and that baby girl! Ah, I miss my preggos. I need to get back to work! Stupid leg!!!


----------



## Hallyx

If your ammonia is decreasing, let it be. But try not to let it get to 0.5ppm ever again. Watch for nitrite, keep it below 0.5ppm as well. These are conservative numbers. It's going very quickly. Don't you think?

Tetra instructions allow up to 1.0ppm ammonia for as long as a week. I find that criminally abusive of the livestock.

Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Romad

Flint said:


> I'm alright. My temp port came out and I lost a bit of blood. They just wanted to monitor my daughter overnight to make sure it didn't affect her. Good thing, too. She's too small to be born yet!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Phew! Glad that you're ok.


----------



## Flint

Why is my ammonia decreasing without nitrites or nitrates, though? 

I wish they'd just put my port in but they don't want to while I'm still pregnant. /:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx

Cycling is organic and doesn't always look like the mechanistic explanations we use ...especially with TSS and other bottled bacteria. 

Thank you for keeping us apprised. I expect to learn more.


----------



## Chesh

Everything okay over there, momma? *worries* 

. . . thank you (again!) for starting this thread and documenting your experiences for us! Looking forward to your next readings, but please take it easy! *hugs*


----------



## ao

any algae?  plants? If you're using the API test kit....did you give the nitrate bottle (i forgot which one) a good shake? XD


----------



## Flint

No algae or plants and yes I shook the bottles. I got a SLIGHT nitrate reading last night but my ammonia was still 1 so I dumped in a capful of Prime and ill re-dose TSS tomorrow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx

Flint said:


> .... my ammonia was still 1 so I dumped in a capful of Prime and ill re-dose TSS tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It would be better to do 50% water change when ammonia is over 0.50ppm.


----------



## Flint

I couldn't at the time. I'm going to do one toast but wanted to lock up the ammonia in the meantime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hallyx

I'm sorry, Flint. I was whizzing by here so fast, I forgot who I was talking to. I know you know what you're doing.


----------



## Flint

It's okay, Hallyx. I understand.  even if you chewed me out, everyone is here for the good of the fish we keep. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh

interesting results so far! Thanks for keeping us posted! I'm so glad you're feeling better *hugs*


----------



## Flint

Thanks, Chesh. I'm doing my best to keep the thread updated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint

The hubby says that we can go get sand next week! If I am not getting nitrates by then, I'll go ahead and break down the tank, change the substrate, and start over with my extra bottle of TSS.


----------

